# Calvus Question: Congo vs Zaire



## rhonindk (Sep 6, 2013)

Quick question - I have WC Male Zaire Calvus full grown and just picked up a WC Female Congo Calvus.

What is the difference between them? I am finding conflicting information and to make it even better Congo and Zaire are two names for the same country depending on when.

Giving some thought to getting the two WC's together and looking for more definitive info before I do.

Thx


----------



## rhonindk (Sep 6, 2013)

Followup
Been doing lots of digging. Zaire was known as Zaire from 67-95. It was the Republic of Congo before and the Democratic Republic of Congo after. I highly suspect (based on lack of and conflicting info) that it is more of a seller / marketing naming than an actual difference.

I have my breeding tank setup and done. Pending some additional conflicting info, I'll look at seeing to getting some F1's out of thee WC's.

Pics to come.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like the same species,although diffacult to tell without seeing.I'm sure you found this one but here is a link;
White Pearly Calvus, Altolamprologus calvus Cichlid Fish Guide
The calvus were my favorite in my tang. cichlid tank.Great looking fish!


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

slow growers but I love my black calvus good luck


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Great fish !!! i have black ones too....could you please post pictures ? Meanwhile, I will get back to you with questions on calvus care


----------

